# when does the puppy bark go away?



## Lucy Dog

there has to be other threads about this on the board discussed in the past, but I can't find anything. Plus the search engine didnt come up with anything in the last 3 months...

my questions is, when does the puppy bark go away and the deep adult bark start? my puppy is about 5.5 months and still has the same bark as the day i got her. Any idea when i can expect a deeper bark?


----------



## VectorSketcher

I am thinking that Riddick's (my gsd) bark didn't get deeper until he was almost one. However, he is 3 yrs now, and when he is playing around I still hear his little puppy bark, but when he feels he needs to tell me there is someone at my door out comes his big deep bark.


----------



## BlackGSD

Siren never did have a "puppy bark" she has had a very deep bark since she was 8 weeks old. It was hard to believe that THAT voice came out of that little body.


----------



## AbbyK9

My girl Abby will be six years old in a couple of months and I have never heard a "deep" adult bark coming from her. Instead, she has this yippy little play bark that sounds like a very young dog - or a very large Chihuahua. She throws her head back and YIP YIP YIP. I've had many people ask me, "Which dog is barking?" on hearing her, because they just can't believe a GSD would make that sounds ....


----------



## Susan and Dacota

I think Dacota first developed her adult voice around 8 months, but she doesn't use it all the time- mostly when she is warning me about something, or the like. Otherwise it is a puppy-ish bark, or a "I'm not gonna do this, well maybe I will' type of "voice".


----------



## mastercabman

You guys are lucky,when OLIVER barks,the whole house shakes!


----------



## Emoore

Cash is over a year and still has the puppy bark when he's playing or "talking" to me. The only time he has a big boy bark is when someone comes to the door or is on the property.


----------



## littledmc17

Brady still has the puppy bark especially when he is playing or wants something (call it the whiny beatch bark) 
When the big boy bark comes out It usually startles me


----------



## hockeytown

Tripp is 4.5 months and I notice his bark deepening already! It definitely depends on the situation though when it comes out; protecting his territory when he sees people or dogs getting too close vs. he's just playing around.


----------



## Maryn

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDSiren never did have a "puppy bark" she has had a very deep bark since she was 8 weeks old. It was hard to believe that THAT voice came out of that little body.


Same for Reich! It was amazing really lol

She's always had a big girl bark...but Sieg has a puppy bark. It cracks me up...he barks at her all assertive and 'commanding'..but it isn't nearly as intimidating to hear as he'd hope.


----------



## JKlatsky

I've found there is a big difference in barks depending on situation. I only get big woofs from my guys in situations where they are not 100% comfortable or are feeling defensive. Walking at night unexpected strangers will get a deep woof. Barking around the house when playing is high pitched and yippy. 

We were concerned for awhile when my guy was smaller and training for Schutzhund that he wouldn't really bark, everything was sort of a whiny scream in the foundation work. We had to start working him in more defense to get a good solid bark.

A really deep bark in a puppy (from what I have heard and understand, disclaimer: not an expert!) tends to be a defensive bark and is used to warn things away.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Same with Mace. He's always had a deep "defensive" bark. One time he was outside and he started barking and my mom freaked out saying "OMG there's another dog in the backyard, its gonna get Mace", lol sure enough it was him. The way my mom reacted you would have thought there was a 500lb bear outside. ROFL


----------



## GSDOwner2008

Same here. When Apollo and Zeus are playing, they yip at each other, but If Apollo hears a doorbell, I get a deep bark from him. However, I make him sit and greet that person if they come in. If I'm by myself, and I don't feel like answering the door to unexpected guests, such as solicitors, then I let Apollo bark until they leave.


----------

